# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Dr.Web ver. 5.0

## mr.L

Когда был у меня Dr.Web 4.44 я спокойно выковыривал из лецинзионной версии базы и ставил их на серые машины, но 5 версия кидает базы в левую директорию в пользователях и копирывать их не даёт.

И собственно вопрос - Как стянуть из Dr.Web ver. 5.0 антивирусную базу.
(есть предположение что через ERDcоmmander можно, но нет времени проверить)

----------


## Uchkuduk

Перед копированием баз отключи самозащиту доктора

----------


## Deaf

Спосибо всем)))):yes:

----------


## reapgood

c:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Doctor Web\Bases\

----------

